# Graveyardskull Store



## gym_ghost (Jul 6, 2006)

First, I want to apologize for the delay in getting the store open! 

A few months back products offered by Graveyardmadness took off. Within a short six-week period our 3-Axis skulls inventory levels were exhausted. Thus, we were forced to shut down the store in early October. Due to the overwhelming interest in the 3-Axis skulls, and the desire to separate them from my personal haunts, we decided to take Graveyardmadness down a new road; thus - Graveyardskulls.com was created. In November, once again, we concentrated our efforts on building our inventory and a new website. Issues arose with the E-store scripts and from there, days dragged into weeks before we finally resolved everything. This caused us to push back our store opening by 10 days. 

But from it all came success! We now have an E-store that offers the “best of the best” for your 3-axis needs, and our inventory levels are stocked to 50 skulls at any time. Additionally, we have set minimum stock levels so we won’t run out - especially at Halloween. To thank you for your patience due to the delays in getting everything set-up, we are offering a one-time 30% discount and free shipping, (UPS Ground Only), on your first order. 

To take advantage of this one-time discount offer and free shipping, when you check out please enter the following code: ACFF9A86F6. This discount expires 12/31/08. 

If you have not done so already, please visit our E-store at Graveyardskulls - Animatronic Skulls for your Halloween Haunt.

Wishing you a Joyous Holiday Season!


----------



## boomtown (Dec 10, 2008)

*Cool Stuff*

cant wait till skull with moving eyes and led's, i hope in feb, i will buy thanks


----------



## asterix0 (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi,

I was checking out and the discount code returns "Coupon not found"


----------



## JonnF3 (Feb 17, 2008)

Same here, code won't work and I would like to order. Thanks


----------



## gym_ghost (Jul 6, 2006)

I accidently set it up for one time use only. I have fixed it. Use this code: C3210CDA5A


Thanks
Graveyardskulls


----------



## Attain (Oct 10, 2007)

I feel your pain about the e-store. Have been through it myself. Can you post a summary of the software necessary to run the skulls?


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 5, 2006)

I'll help you on this.

Really the only software you will need is Brookshire Software's VSA (Brookshire Software - Visual Show Automation (VSA) - The Solution for Show Control Software). It is easy to use and allows you to set servo motions and synchronize them to an audio track without having to learn any programming first.

There is a very good FAQ on the website and great support here on this forum if you have specific questions on using the software.

You will also use a servo controller card. We use the Lynxmotion SSC-32 (SSC-32 Servo Controller) to drive the servos.

Basically, it plugs into your computers serial port. The VSA software sends signals to the SSC-32 board which controls the servos.

There are things you need to know, like making sure that the VSA software is set for each device to be controlled with th SSC32 Servo. The software is designed to work with many different brands of controllers.

You will need to set the baud rate on the SSC-32 to match that of your computer's port. Usually this is 115,000.

This information is all in a booklet that comes with the board, but that step is sometimes easy to overlook.

Once you get the software and have a chance to look it over, feel free to come back and ask questions. It really does do quite a bit, but it may not all be intuitive. For the most part, it is simple to see how the programming works.


----------



## scary rick (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi Guy's.
On your site where it say's "type the numbers you see in the picture below"
gives an error.
Also I have a pending order, I know there will need to be an adjustment for shipping, just wondering on status.(CAN'T WAIT  )
Thanks
Rick


----------



## gym_ghost (Jul 6, 2006)

Scary Rick,
We're having some SQL database issues and working with our host provider to resolve them. As with any new system, there are bugs. Hopefully most will be resolve over the next few weeks. 

Regarding order status, please direct these questions to the store itself. We're not affiliated with this website with the exception we advertise. Beyond that, we're just regular users like you. 

Regardless, I shut down the shop after Christmas to work on some float issues. After the rose parade, I did nothing until Monday, Jan 5, 2009. With that, I am back with filling all orders and building 3-axis skulls. I will get an update out to you today.

Thanks,
Joel


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Great site Gym Ghost. I have been anxiously waiting to see what you have put together since it seems like yours is the only one that I see has full complete boards. I have the skulls and just want a drop in unit. I can assemble the unit if it comes with directions. lol I also want to buy a custom routine from you later on. 

On a side note it looks like we will be doing the same theme for 09'. I'm trying to work out my plans on a pumpkin rot/bad seed theme with pumpkins and scarecrows. Can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------

